# Worst Movies



## Nikon Fan (Dec 13, 2004)

Since we've got favorite movie threads going how bout a worst.  What are the worst movies you've ever seen? 

A Night a the Roxbury
The Talented Mr. Ripley
The Hours
Nell
Little Nicky
The Postman


----------



## Walt (Dec 13, 2004)

Gone Fishin'


----------



## ferny (Dec 13, 2004)

Battlefield Earth or whatever it was called.


----------



## Niki (Dec 13, 2004)

- Gangs of new york
- Titanic
- 2 fast 2 furious
- The day of the dead

And one movie which name I can't remember, but guess what happened in it?
A man and a woman walking around in Paris and talking....nothing else..  :?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 13, 2004)

Niki was that French Kiss? Had Meg Ryan in it...or could it be Forget Paris, which I think had Billy Crystal???  

Another for the list would be Dumb and Dumberer


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 13, 2004)

Ha-ha!! Great thread.

#1: Midnight in the garden of good and evil 
#2: Royal tenenbaums
#3: Roadhouse
#4: Karate kid part 2
#5: Next of kin


----------



## Niki (Dec 13, 2004)

Amanda no I don't think Meg Ryan was in it. There were some unfamous people in it...or to me atleast. :scratch:


----------



## Alison (Dec 13, 2004)

Dead Presidents, only movie I have ever walked out of.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 13, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Dead Presidents, only movie I have ever walked out of.



I don't think I've ever actually walked out of a movie, even midnight in the garden of good and evil, but only because I kept "hoping" somehow it would miraculously turnaround. Typically, I'm wrong, but perinnially hopeful.

I have fallen asleep during a few though... dances with wolves was one.  Not saying I didn't like it, it was just slow and it was late, and it was a long movie.  I need to watch it some day because so many people liked it.


----------



## Alison (Dec 13, 2004)

Yeah, I am  bad for falling asleep during movies...usually just because I am tired, not a reflection of the movie. Case in point, Bourne Supremacy last night...missed the ending car chase scene ... oops  


One movie that I am surprised not to see here is Lost in Translation. I personally LOVED the movie but heard from so many how much they hated it.


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 13, 2004)

I agree with Ferny.  Battlefield Earth is the worst movie ever made, followed by a close second, Unbreakable.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 13, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Yeah, I am  bad for falling asleep during movies...usually just because I am tired, not a reflection of the movie. Case in point, Bourne Supremacy last night...missed the ending car chase scene ... oops



I saw the first one and would describe it as "ok' Haven't seen the second one.  I don't watch much tv but I'm a huuuge movie buff. I do like Matt Damon though.  My favorite movie with him was "Rainmaker" That movie would make my top 10 list. Fantastic. Yet no one I talk to has heard of it.

I have a cousin who is a stward for southwest airlines and he said damon and affleck were on one of his flights one time and they were both real cool guys.



			
				Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Battlefield Earth is the worst movie ever made, followed by a close second, Unbreakable.



Yeah, unbreakable sucked big time. And it had potential too, and great actors.  Oh well, good ingredients don't necessarily make a good dish.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 13, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Yeah, I am  bad for falling asleep during movies...usually just because I am tired, not a reflection of the movie. Case in point, Bourne Supremacy last night...missed the ending car chase scene ... oops



Ha ha...just the other night we rented that and both my girl friend &amp; I both fell asleep during the car chase....it was just soooo long.  I only nodded off and didn't miss anything...she didn't see the end.  Don't worry, I think the movie would be much better if it had just ended there...the ending didn't do anything for me.


----------



## ferny (Dec 13, 2004)

Oh, and anything with Hugh Grant. Although, hasn't he only made the one film. Or does it just feel that way?


----------



## Walt (Dec 13, 2004)

Just about forgot. although I tried to; Showgirls uke:


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 13, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> Oh, and anything with Hugh Grant. Although, hasn't he only made the one film. Or does it just feel that way?



ROFL!! I agree COMPLETELY.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 13, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   Me Too.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 13, 2004)

Come on, Hugh Grant is a cutie.  Doesn't matter if he's always the same b/c he's good at it   

Another to add to the list which I might get shot for would be CHICAGO   I'd rather shoot myself in the foot before watching that movie again.  It's the only one I've ever walked out on myself.

Oh and Alison how could you fall asleep during the Bourne Supremacy, "you're killing me smalls"  (sorry little sandlot moment).


----------



## Alison (Dec 13, 2004)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Oh and Alison how could you fall asleep during the Bourne Supremacy, "you're killing me smalls"  (sorry little sandlot moment).



Chalk it up to lack of sleep and a comfortable shoulder to lean on. I still thought the movie was good.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 13, 2004)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Another to add to the list which I might get shot for would be CHICAGO



Someone at work told me they liked that, but I'm not a fan of musicals at all. I never watched grease, although I've seen  afew pieces of it. I just can't deal with people eating lunch in a resturaunt, and all of a sudden jumping up on tables to dance and sing.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 13, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> eromallagadnama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay I can deal with that...I was gonna have to come after you if you thought the movie was bad


----------



## spiralout (Dec 13, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> #2: Royal tenenbaums



*Sigh* It seems nobody understands the dry genius of Wes Anderson.  As for my pick, I would have to say Deep Shock.  Quite possibly the worst acting and worst computer animation of any movie EVER.



			
				AlisonS said:
			
		

> One movie that I am surprised not to see here is Lost in Translation. I personally LOVED the movie but heard from so many how much they hated it.



Really?  I haven't met many people that have hated it...then again, I only know one other person that's seen it.  I also LOVED it.  If character-centric movies are not your bag, though, I'm sure it would seem like it dragged on for hours.


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 13, 2004)

The Good Girl was the most horrible movie ever made.
Artificial Intelligence.
A Perfect Storm.

I'm sure I'll think of some more later.


----------



## mygrain (Dec 13, 2004)

Niki said:
			
		

> And one movie which name I can't remember, but guess what happened in it?
> A man and a woman walking around in Paris and talking....nothing else..  :?



I think it was "Before Sunrise" with Ethan Hawke and Julie Delpy...there is actually a sequal to it call "Before Sunset"...yep and they both are full of nothing but yapping but they are directed by Richard Linklater who has made some pretty good movies like "Dazed and Confused", "Slacker", School of Rock", "Waking Life" just to name a few.

My least favorite movie has to be...this is hard because I watch sooooo many bad movies...movies in the last decade..."Glitter", "Haunted", "Van Helsing", "Garfield","Scorpion King",  or "Titanic".  

BTW Ali...I hated "Lost in Translation". I thought that nothing happened in that flick...I hated to see bill murray wasted in such a way.


----------



## Corry (Dec 13, 2004)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Come on, Hugh Grant is a cutie.  Doesn't matter if he's always the same b/c he's good at it
> .



I've always thought he was a bit of a dork.   

Now...Edwart Norton...


----------



## Niki (Dec 13, 2004)

Hehehe, Im with you Corry, I never liked Hugh Grant.  :green to:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 13, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> The Good Girl was the most horrible movie ever made.
> Artificial Intelligence.
> A Perfect Storm.
> 
> I'm sure I'll think of some more later.



Was Jennifer Aniston in The Good Girl??? I think I saw that and it sucked big time!!!  I agree on a perfect storm too...it's been on tv recently and ugh I still can't watch it  :roll:


----------



## mygrain (Dec 13, 2004)

Niki said:
			
		

> Hehehe, Im with you Corry, I never liked Hugh Grant.  :green to:



You didn't like "About a boy" ? I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## mygrain (Dec 13, 2004)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah those dudes on that boat got what they deserved!!! Imean come on how can someone possibly feel any symapthy for a bunch of morons going fishing during a mega storm like that?


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 13, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I've always thought he was a bit of a dork.
> 
> Now...Edwart Norton... :



Ed Norton is one of my top favorite actors... I just love that guy. Awesome. And yes hugh grant, what a clown. Ic an't believe ANY girl would think that guy is attractive.  Oh well, there's one born every minute 



			
				hobbes28 said:
			
		

> A Perfect Storm.



Well, imho I thought that movie was boring but it definitely wasn't in my even top 50 worst ever. Walberg is great in just about any movie, esp. Boogie Nights, and the acting was great. Mygrain is correct though, it did seem silly for them to do that.


----------



## Niki (Dec 13, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Niki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mygrain that is it!
Now I have to put that name to my memory not to recommend it to anyone. Thanks again.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 13, 2004)

Niki said:
			
		

> Hehehe, Im with you Corry, I never liked Hugh Grant.  :green to:



Not even in Notting Hill???  He's a bit dorky, but still a cutie   Gotta love the accent too...


----------



## Niki (Dec 13, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Niki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never seen it... I've stopped watching all the movies that includes Hugh or Julia Roberts. :mrgreen:


----------



## mygrain (Dec 13, 2004)

Niki said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA!!! Smart , very smart you are!!!


----------



## Corry (Dec 13, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Niki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto!!!!  I used to like Julia Roberts.  Not anymore really.


----------



## Niki (Dec 13, 2004)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Niki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol if you read my post before you'll understand. Two actors that I don't like in one package...erm...no thank you.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 13, 2004)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Not even in Notting Hill???  He's a bit dorky, but still a cutie   Gotta love the accent too...



I digress here but... I hope I don't offend anyone from England with this; it's kind of like the "my favorite color thing," but I don't like english accents. It sounds so snooty. My favorite accents are:

1) North Carolina - I just LOVE to hear Mrs. Walton talk!! Could listen to that all day
2) Ireland/Scottland
3) Germany

My least favorite accents that rub the wrong way:

1) Anything from the middle east, like iran, iraq, etc. 
2) England



			
				Niki said:
			
		

> lol if you read my post before you'll understand. Two actors that I don't like in one package...erm...no thank you.



Wow we seem to agree on a lot... I don't care for grant or julia roberts. The one movie she really suprised me in was "Erin Brokovich." That was really good and she did a great job.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 13, 2004)

Speaking of things we don't like...

Sarah Jessica Parker...has anyone actually seen her in the same room as Dee Snider?  They may actually be the same person


----------



## Niki (Dec 13, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Niki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why thank you... :LOL:



Yeah Corry, I think her acting is over appreciated.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 13, 2004)

Julia Roberts certainly has an interesting choice in childrens names  :roll: As far as the acting goes, I like her even though she's the same.  Sandra Bullock is much better IMO, but I don't mind Roberts either.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 13, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Speaking of things we don't like...
> 
> Sarah Jessica Parker...has anyone actually seen her in the same room as Dee Snider?  They may actually be the same person



LOL! Yes, I can't stand her. For those who don't know who Sara Jessica Parker is, here's a recent pic of her:


----------



## mygrain (Dec 13, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man she's so hot in that photo


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 13, 2004)

Turn on Oprah if you're reading these Hugh Grant comments right now!!!!


----------



## Niki (Dec 13, 2004)

Haha Bokeh :LOL:


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 13, 2004)

Niki said:
			
		

> Haha Bokeh :LOL:



"Hey Sara Jessica - why the long face?"


----------



## Scurra (Dec 13, 2004)

Whats wrong with the English accent?

I'm southern so I have a habit of sounding a bit posh but I rather like it, especially when someone can really carry it off. I seem to remember Richard E. Grant being able to quite well, maybe its just me though  :?


----------



## Corry (Dec 13, 2004)

I like accents...all of them!  Some a bit more than others though...no...wait....ok...there is one that annoys me a bit.  French accents...but I think that's cuz most of the ones I hear are fake and stound stupid.  A real french accent might not be that bad.


----------



## Scurra (Dec 13, 2004)

Oh no quite the opposite a true french accent can be rather nice... I have friends in France and visit quite a lot... it's rather pleasant.


----------



## Niki (Dec 13, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> Niki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't seen the movie, but I've read about it. Must say it sounds like it could be good, but gahh, I just can't stand her long enough to see the movie.   

About accents... I love scottis one.  
Soooo sexy accent.


----------



## santino (Dec 13, 2004)

british english rulezzzzz felazzzzzz 
even though I don't sound britsh, much rather american, maybe because of my english teachers


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 13, 2004)

Scurra said:
			
		

> Oh no quite the opposite a true french accent can be rather nice... I have friends in France and visit quite a lot... it's rather pleasant.



Again this is like "my favorite color," pure opinion.  It's all in how it sounds to the ears.

And I agree, the french accent sounds kinda neat... I also like the accent of people from Alabama and Mississippi. Such a strong southern drawl.


----------



## Scurra (Dec 13, 2004)

Well there we go big up Santino he has the right idea


----------



## Corry (Dec 13, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> My favorite accents are:
> 
> 1) North Carolina - I just LOVE to hear Mrs. Walton talk!! Could listen to that all day
> 2) Ireland/Scottland
> 3) Germany



I think the better accent out of the two Carolinas would have to be South Carolina...anyone agree?


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 13, 2004)

Niki said:
			
		

> About accents... I love scottis one.
> Soooo sexy accent.



I just noticed you're from Finland... I wonder what the heck a Finnish accent sounds like... I don't think I've ever met anyone from Finland before. Just curious. Can you compare it to something else?


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 13, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I think the better accent out of the two Carolinas would have to be South Carolina...anyone agree?



I didn't know there was a difference; I just know the Waltons was set in NC.


----------



## Corry (Dec 13, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno if there is or not...just heard the SC accent and thought it was damn sexy!


----------



## santino (Dec 13, 2004)

what about russian accent?


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 13, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> what about russian accent?



So-so.


----------



## Niki (Dec 13, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> Niki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, my english sounds very american. Atleast that is what everyone keeps telling me.
But usually finnish language itself sounds very.. how to say... hard. 
If you want to hear a finnish english accent you should listen F1 driver Mika Häkkinen. :LOL:
Gawd Im glad not everyone of us talk like him.


----------



## santino (Dec 13, 2004)

> Well, my english sounds very american


I got the impression that european teachers are kinda american focused


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 13, 2004)

Gigli
Eraserhead


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 13, 2004)

spiralout said:
			
		

> Bokeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you.  Wes is a genius and the Royal Tenenbaums had me in stitches the entire film.  I'm really looking forward to the Life Aquatic. 

as for the worst film.  Crash.


----------



## Corry (Dec 13, 2004)

Worst film: StarShip Troopers 2.  I liked 1 though!


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 13, 2004)

showgirls. i really honestly thought i was gonna see way more saved by the bell ass than i got to see...so disappointing.

md


----------



## Niki (Dec 13, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> > Well, my english sounds very american
> 
> 
> I got the impression that european teachers are kinda american focused



I guess so. 

But it is funny, they teach us english grammar and talk american. Atleast here.


----------



## santino (Dec 13, 2004)

don't worry, same here


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 13, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Bokeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry I'm late...  Of course I agree nd I'm sure there are a few more people we all know that will agree as well.


----------



## Corry (Dec 13, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I figured at least one of you would pipe in eventually!


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 13, 2004)

im going to start travelling so chicks can hear the accent....maybe ill get lucky!


md


----------



## Karalee (Dec 13, 2004)

You can start with JT methinks


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 13, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> You can start with JT methinks




oh im gonna!!!! its going to be awesome. southern flava at ya service...not to be confused with your cervix. :shock: 


:::walks out quietly:::



md


----------



## Karalee (Dec 13, 2004)

I know you really didnt walk out of this thread Matt, I can see ya hiding in the corner


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 13, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> I know you really didnt walk out of this thread Matt, I can see ya hiding in the corner




:::::giggles while saying cervix over and over....:::::




md


----------



## Karalee (Dec 13, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God, now I can hear you in my head saying "At  your CERVIX!"


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 13, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> not to be confused with your cervix. :shock:



LOL!!


----------



## Alison (Dec 13, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hands down....I work with people from NC all day, coming home to a SC voice is a refreshing change.


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 13, 2004)

Worst Flicks?

The Thin Red Line - i'm surprised i didn't nod off!! 

2 Fast 2 Furious - My impression of a 'pimp' is a guy that wears a purple suit with animal skin lining, large full-brim hat and a walking cane that 'rents' out females to guys who have to pay to score - Big Chrome wheels, lurid paint and too many stickers on a small Jap box racer is NOT 'pimp'. :x

Fave Accents:

South Africans - Love em' to bits! :mrgreen:
New Zealanders - Dutto! *bad pun*
Irish, Scottish and English accents. 

South African sample: "Yees theey awwl come tu Seeth Aeefrica weer they awwl git big und fett!"


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 13, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Hands down....I work with people from NC all day, coming home to a SC voice is a refreshing change.



Alison,

Why do you hate Mrs. Walton?


----------



## Alison (Dec 13, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't hate Mrs. Walton.... I just love Mr. Hobbes


----------



## Corry (Dec 13, 2004)

Heh heh...I was gonna pop on and say almost that exact thing for you...Really...almost word for word!  Weird!   But I figured I'd let you speak for yourself!


----------



## Alison (Dec 13, 2004)

I've been known to be good with words from time to time....


----------



## GerryDavid (Dec 13, 2004)

For me the worst movie ive seen is the adam sandler one, Punch drunk love.

THE WORST MOVIE IN ALL TIME.

About half an hour into it I was tempted to walk out and get my money back, but I thought I might be past the half an hour limit due to previews to get my money back and I was hoping the movie would get better.  It didnt.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 13, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> I don't hate Mrs. Walton....



Would you like her better if she was from SC?  







Maybe we could buy you this shirt?


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 13, 2004)

Has anyone seen Dolemite?  It's so bad, it's actually good, if not great!  It has come full circle.


----------



## ferny (Dec 14, 2004)

I thought A Perfect Storm was alright, once the rain started that is. It takes a couple of hours though.



			
				Bokeh said:
			
		

> eromallagadnama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, when you say English accent, do you mean North, South, West, Essex, Devon, Yorkshire, Manchester, Liverpool, East London, any one of the countless others. Or the posh one used by actors in films that represents about 2% of the country? This country may be tiny, but we have a *huge* range of accents and languages. People five miles away can sound completely different from each other.

I'm sorry, but you've wound me up here. It's like me making a post on here saying all Americans are fat, stupid and marry their cousin (yes, I know we do say that, but we're joking and know it isn't true). How do you think the forum would react if one of us did that?


----------



## Karalee (Dec 14, 2004)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> New Zealanders - Dutto! *bad pun*



Oi I resemble that remark


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 14, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Xmetal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought you're American? :?


----------



## mygrain (Dec 14, 2004)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen Dolemite?  It's so bad, it's actually good, if not great!  It has come full circle.



"Way down in the jungle deep..."

"I'm gonna let 'em know that Dolemite is back on the scene! I'm gonna let 'em know that Dolemite is my name, and f@ckin' up motha f@ckas is my game! "

OH yeah I've seen Dolemite and Human Tornado and Disco GodFather...Rudy Ray Moore is one crazy badazz mofo.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 14, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> Now, when you say English accent, do you mean North, South, West, Essex, Devon, Yorkshire, Manchester, Liverpool, East London, any one of the countless others. Or the posh one used by actors in films that represents about 2% of the country? This country may be tiny, but we have a *huge* range of accents and languages.



I mean the hugh grant type accent...



			
				ferny said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but you've wound me up here. It's like me making a post on here saying all Americans are fat, stupid and marry their cousin (yes, I know we do say that, but we're joking and know it isn't true). How do you think the forum would react if one of us did that?



Except i'm not stereotyping like that; like I mentioned a couple of times, it's like my favorite color vs. someone else's, everyone likes the way different accents "sounds" compared to others. No offense intended.


----------



## nomav6 (Dec 14, 2004)

i've seen a couple of movies on ther that I loved but rather then deffend those movies I thought I would just post some that I hated.
Jeepers Creepers
dumb and dumber
biker boyz
going overboard
Scorpion king
and I'm sure I'll post plenty more later.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 14, 2004)

nomav6 said:
			
		

> Jeepers Creepers



I agree that Jeepers Creepers part one was pretty bad; and it had potential. but did you see part 2? That was a GREAT movie!



			
				nomav6 said:
			
		

> dumb and dumber



You mean part 2? Surely you don't mean you hated dumb and dumber part1 - ???



			
				nomav6 said:
			
		

> Scorpion king



I knew that one would be dumb going into it; only reason I watched it at all was for my 9 year old


----------



## ferny (Dec 14, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> Except i'm not stereotyping like that; like I mentioned a couple of times, it's like my favorite color vs. someone else's, everyone likes the way different accents "sounds" compared to others. No offense intended.


When you say you don't like English accent*s* because you think they sound snooty, you're stereotyping. You're stereotyping 60 million people to be exact.
Exchange the word English for African and what do you think the reaction would be? So why is it different here?
I'm all for opinions and each to their own, as long as it's based on some reasoned argument of some description. The favourite colour vs. someone else's argument isn't one. It's just a back out clause to use when you think people may be offended.



			
				Bokeh said:
			
		

> I mean the hugh grant type accent...


Then please say so, rather than aiming it at an entire country.

And yeah, I hate that accent to. He sounds like an idiot.


----------



## nomav6 (Dec 14, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> nomav6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't seen part 2 of jeepers creepers alot of ppl have told me that it was better, just cant bring myself to watch it, and I did mean part one of dumb and dumber sorry just didn't like the movie at all, and yea the only reason I went to watch the scorpion king is because a girl wanted to go and I have a weakness for girls but we almost walked out on it, as a matter of fact thats the only reason I went and watched jeepers creepers lol oh, that reminds me so girls talked me into going to watch shark tale with them too, that movie was pretty bad also


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 14, 2004)

nomav6 said:
			
		

> girls talked me into going to watch shark tale with them too, that movie was pretty bad also



SO... you watched three of your most hated movies because a girl wanted you to?  You'll make a great husband 

Yes, part 2 of jeepers creepers was really good I thought.  I mean, it's not in my top 20 horror movies, but it was really good.  I also didn't like "Final destination" part 1, but part two was awesome.  

If you want to talk unreal horror movies, did you see the new dawn of the dead? I'v eseen tons of scary movies, and that is probably the scariest movie I've ever, ever seen.  It was unreal.


----------



## Niki (Dec 14, 2004)

I liked Jeepers Creepers. Both of them. They were fun "Sunday movies" when I didn't have anything else to do. :LOL:


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 14, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> If you want to talk unreal horror movies, did you see the new dawn of the dead? I'v eseen tons of scary movies, and that is probably the scariest movie I've ever, ever seen.  It was unreal.




hell yes. that movie wigged me out. so did 28 days later.



md


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 14, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> hell yes. that movie wigged me out. so did 28 days later.
> 
> md



Geez I've seen a lot of horror flicks, but DOTD was just off the hook. It was also a *good* movie with a good story and wonderful actors. I loved the guy in the gun shop across the street (trying not to spoil the movie for anyone who hasn't seen it). I liked all the characters, and the rich guy was really funny!  

28 days was pretty scary in a few parts, and I liked it because it was just different.  The music in the film was reeeally neat too.  

I could have done without the baby scene from DOTD though... that was probably over the line for some people.  That was just WRONG!  :shock:


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah the baby scene was freaky. so was the little kid in the gas station in 28 days later. that was a scary little kid.

md


----------



## mygrain (Dec 14, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> yeah the baby scene was freaky.
> md



Yeah we were all like..."they're not gonna go there!!! There not gonna go there!!!"...but oh man they DID go there. :lmao:  The extras were really cool on the dvd...the video of the guy across the street was really original and a treat to see. Great movie. 28 days late was really cool- there's nothing like zombies who can run like insane freaks and tackle to scare the mega poop out of ya.


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 14, 2004)

especially when the movie is directed by the same guy that did trainspotting. such a good zombie movie. just the main character waking up in the hospital was scary enough...



md


----------



## mygrain (Dec 14, 2004)

No doubt!!! what is it with him and dead babies? Freaky.  what was that movie with leo in it that he did..."The Beach" ?  it was kind of poor i thought.


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 14, 2004)

i thought the beach had a strange but cool vibe to it...i really liked the locations and such. actors werent great...but thats hollywood


----------



## mygrain (Dec 14, 2004)

He is a great director and the film did look great but the character's were real stoopid.  Robert Carlye was great as usual.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 14, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I could have done without that scene personally, but oh well, the movie was off the hook.  I haven't gotten the dvd yet, we saw it at the theatres. I watched it again on PPV recently when visiting my sister in Tul$a.

About zombies running fast, it's weird but in the old zombie movies the were usually slow...? Guess they weren't scary enough.

Of course, the scene with the chainsaw in dotd was completely unrealistic... I told my wife I used chainsaws as a kid to cut trees and stuff when we lived in Mississippi, and they're really not NEAR as scary as people let on. THey're usually not even sharp, you would have to sit and grind on stuff for them to cutt, and as soon as you let your finger off the trigger they stop immediately. The whole chainsaw masacre, although one of my very favorite horror flicks, was also unrealistic in that way, and that was the basis of the movie. oh well, "suspension of disbelief"


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 14, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> He is a great director and the film did look great but the character's were real stoopid.  Robert Carlye was great as usual.




heck yeah begby is the man...anyone who is like 5'7" and wants to have a knife fight with everyone is ok in my book.  


md


----------



## mygrain (Dec 14, 2004)

LOL Iknew a guy in high school very similar to that character. he was about 5"3" and really skinny and small but was insane and would kick anybody's butt that stepped in his way. people were scarred of him because when he fought it was like a swarm of hornets...but we got along fine


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 14, 2004)

haha..begby was the best character by far in that movie...



md


----------



## Walt (Dec 14, 2004)

Here's alink to The Internet Movie Database to compare with their contributors! http://www.imdb.com/chart/bottom


----------



## Corry (Dec 14, 2004)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She isn't originally from here...she's originally from NZ.  That's why she's our 'displaced chicky' !


----------



## mygrain (Dec 14, 2004)

Walt said:
			
		

> Here's alink to The Internet Movie Database to compare with their contributors! http://www.imdb.com/chart/bottom




LOL a lot of those have been MST3K features!!!! OMG I forgot about Leonard part 6...Oh man that was really bad....


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 14, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> She isn't originally from here...she's originally from NZ.  That's why she's our 'displaced chicky' !



I had a friend in college from NZ. I've seen shows about it on tv; what a beautiful place... I think Xena was filmed there, and so was lord of the rings I think.


----------



## havoc (Dec 14, 2004)

I loved DOTD and 28 days later as well. The only complaint i have about 28 days later though is we see that dudes wang far too much LOL


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 14, 2004)

Havoc said:
			
		

> I loved DOTD and 28 days later as well. The only complaint i have about 28 days later though is we see that dudes wang far too much LOL



Hmm... I don't reclal that, must have mentally supressed it. Movies should come with warnings about stuf like that: "Warning: Hanger approaching." Sheesh.


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 17, 2004)

Niki said:
			
		

> And one movie which name I can't remember, but guess what happened in it?
> A man and a woman walking around in Paris and talking....nothing else..  :?



Was the movie 'Before Sunrise ' ? It had Ethan Hawke and Julie Delpy in it .......








I saw it once , about 10 years ago.....and I actually didnt mind it as a movie... it was different.

Edit : Oops .... mental note to read entire thread before answering someones post  .... I didnt notice MyGrain had already answered with 'Before Sunrise '.....


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 17, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> eromallagadnama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Al ....last Wednesday ( when J was here ) we were in our cottage up the Great Ocean Road and he put on the Bourne Identity ( is that the first one ? ) and I fell asleep within 15 mins ..... could not for the life of me keep my eyes open  ...
And it had nothin to do with the movie ....was just a tired girly


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 17, 2004)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Eraserhead



God , that was a WEIRD a$$ movie !! 

I think I only managed 30 mins of watching it ..... I persisted for as long as I could but it just bored me in its silly-creepy kinda way .....


----------

